# ads power plate pq10.2 worth



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

the amp is old but im not sure if its considered old school

took one out of my friends car he wants to sell it
but i couldnt find any for sale so i dont even know what its worth

it was powering 4 speakers and is working condition i would say 6 out of 10 some typical wear from age.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

anyone? how old is the amp ?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Early to mid 90's and worth about $100-130 depending on cosmetics. The .2 is a refrence to it's second generation build.


----------



## slamtry (Mar 20, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Early to mid 90's and worth about $100-130 depending on cosmetics. The .2 is a refrence to it's second generation build.


I have a first generation one sitting my garage I would like to get rid of. I meant to put it in my mid-90s BMW convertible but it was too complicated an install for my meager skillset. I have been a member here for quite a while but have not been here for years. It seems that you now need an "upgraded" membership to post in the classifieds. Is there some other place on the web I could put an advertisement up for it? I'd like to see someone get some use out of it; They are great amps. Currently I have it on Ebay.

A D s PQ10 Old School Audiophile Car Amplifier | eBay

Dan


----------

